
TechCrunch TV Launches… Now. - jordanbrown
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/28/techcrunch-tv-launch/
======
csmeder
The current interview with the CEO of Yahoo is so awkward and offensive.
Arrington starts it out with "How the fuck are you", which Carol Bartz tries
to respond to while seeming cool. But its just awkward.

Then later Carol Bartz says "I want to own it... I would be the queen of
{something} computers". They both come off as arrogant.

~~~
kierank
Clearly they are targeting the Fox News demographic.

------
whalesalad
Wow, for all the "hiring and spending" that went on, the site is surprisingly
bad. I realize a lot of effort must be going into production and the video
side of things, but the site blows.

~~~
andrewpbrett
if you have specific feedback we'd love to hear it.

~~~
huhtenberg
Overall appearance of the site is poor. Too much whitespace which is blinding
and basically dwarfing the content. Design like this could've in principle
worked for a designer's portfolio site, but for a media broadcasting website
the design is inappropriate.

Also the small details, the way "TCTV Live" in my browser looks, for the lack
of better word, - sloppy. Something from an 8bit Amiga era. Not polished.

In short - the site looks unattractive. You are loosing heaps of visitors by
not delivering really good "first 10 seconds" impression.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
_You are loosing heaps of visitors by not delivering really good "first 10
seconds" impression._

Just to nitpick, you have no idea if this is true. They probably do know if it
is, because they're looking at the analytics, but you're making an assumption
based on your own tastes.

For what it's worth (read: almost nothing), I think the site looks fine.
People watch shit on megavideo for crying out loud.

------
Keyframe
As someone who directs live TV for a living, I'd fire the cameraman, light
grip (basically key grip altogether), switcher, audio mixer and a guy that did
intro with generic templates from videocopilot. Otherwise, it's great!

On a more constructive note (technically sans sarcasm):

Camera / switch: \- Simple rule - master shot | closeup | master shot |
closeup

\- master shot -> needs to be wider, a lot

\- closeup | closeup - don't inter-cut with master if you can do a 180 degree
rule with two cameras <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/180_degree_rule>

\- camera positions are way too odd, but judging by the size of studio
shown... tough one

Audio mix:

\- bugs or a boom for conversation (bugs, better) and one small ambient mike.
Throw a carpet on the wall, if mikes are too expensive, to kill echo.

Lights+Camera:

\- Obviously lights are underpowered for lens settings on cameras. Also, white
balance, seriously.

I can go into specifics on how to make it look better, but I'll stop being
boring now. Apart from technical issues, it's always good to see anything
happen from start to finish, so congrats!

------
dmix
Autoplaying video... (large) pixel fonts for the nav... no clear structure to
the links in the center.

Someone please hire a UX designer.

------
ilamont
It's pretty normal for there to be some rough edges at the beginning of a
program. I think tweaking the formats is a natural thing to do for any program
in its first few weeks of release. It will improve.

What should be TechCrunch's main concern now is how to monetize this. Online
and broadcast tech video has been tried by many sites in the past, and I can't
think of a single program/channel/site that has been a commercial success.
Video is expensive to produce (especially using a staff-generated content
model) and most shows do not generate huge audiences. Advertisers have too
many options to choose from, which keeps prices down.

~~~
Zakuzaa
I don't know how they are doing with monetisation but twit.tv is cool

------
empire29
The site looks tossed together and the first couple videos aren't very impress
-- its strange they'd release such a seemingly unpolished product.

~~~
petercooper
Better to launch and get some traction than keep putting it off till it's
"perfect."

------
callmeed
If you launch a new video site and it's tech-focused, you'd think it would
play on an iPad. Not so much.

~~~
cma
Juju-only for now.

------
adrianwaj
For a second there, that seemed like the real Tom Cruise.

------
OoTheNigerian
To think that all this is growing out from a single blog post 5 years ago is
quite impressive. This is a blog post going on to build a media empire. I
think little details like the UI will be sorted out as time goes on.

I am just worried that TCTV might start eating up some of the little spare
time I have left :(

